# I think Im Pregnant, but he doesnt !



## triciaface

So me and my boyfriend of almost 7 months have done it without protection the entire time. On our 6 month anniversary, which was Jan. 17th, lets just say we celebrated well. And im sure that if i am pregnant like i suspect i am, that's the day it occurred. Ive had many symptoms which is why i believe so; nausea, constipation, frequent peeing, extreme random fatigue, hunger, change in discharge. My period is very irregular, it will come and last for about 3 months, and then i wont get it for about 3 months. So i dont expect it for a couple months now. He thinks its all in my head but everyone says you can "just tell" when you are pregnant and thats how i feel. I know my body and its deffinatly off track right now. The only thing i can really do is just sit here and wait to be able to take a hpt. But i dont even know when would be a good time! I suspect to be about 3 1/2 weeks, so when should i take another one?


----------



## Althara

Take one now, my sister got hers at 3 weeks.


----------



## Jadeyydoe

when I took my test I got a neg but the packet said take another test every 3 days until AF comes or you get positive, I took another 3 days later and it was a faint positive so I'd say try again in 3 days, I had no idea when my AF should have came cos I had just come off a 4 month long period due to my implanon messing me about!
Just remember if you keep thinking about it your mind can sometimes make symptoms in your body and trick you into being convinced you are.
Try not to convince yourself becuase if your not you might end up getting disapointed :(


----------



## msp_teen

I think you should wait another week or two so that you can be sure that your hcg level is high enough to detect it. HCG tests usually show up pretty good at about 4-5 weeks of pregnancy!


----------



## Kizzy454

Take one now. 
I do believe you can tell when your pregnant because i did :)


----------



## triciaface

Thats what im worried about, i mean im only 17, and i graduate high school this summer. So it would be difficult but not impossible to have a baby right now. And ive always loved the idea of being a mother, so i guess i am hoping that i get a bfp. I just want to know for sure, and i cant go to the doctors at the moment due to insurance mix ups. :neutral:


----------



## Kizzy454

Just take a hpt and see hun. just dnt get ur hopes up just incase xx


----------



## flutterbywing

If you conceived on the 17th like you think you would in fact be 5weeks 4 days pregnant, due to a really messed up way of working it out, a test would be accurate now if that is when you conceived


----------



## triciaface

So then im going go out and get me another test today or tomorrow. Because ive been so anxious to find out, last weekend i took a test and it was negative, and the weekend before that. I was going to wait until this saturday to take another one, but its killing me trying to wait. :wacko: ill just take one today and if nothing ill get another saturday too. Wish me luck ! : )


----------



## triciaface

I just really dont want to have my hopes up too much and then turn out im not. :cry:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

not sounding harsh here, but suck it up and take a test. if it turns out positive, you want to start taking the best possible care of yourself for you and your baby, and if it comes out negative, wait and try again. don't do the "i think i am but maybe not" stuff. just do it already!


----------



## Maybe75

Best of luck hun, but either way - maybe start taking folic acid? Sorry if you already know this, i'm just assuming you don't because i didn't! But the very first few weeks of your pregnancy are most important time to take it. 

Also, just an observation - what did your bf think would happen if you had unprotected sex for seven months?! Did he think the stork brought babies?!:haha:

All the best hun :hugs:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Keep us updated hun :)
How'd the test go?

x~X


----------



## aiimee12345

hi,, wel i think u can tell if ur pregnant u just feel different!! i did a test bout 2 days after my missed period so i was about 4 weeks 2 days gone and it was positive so good luck babe :) X


----------



## trashit

well considering youve been having unprotected sex for all them months you could have concieved at any time, your not necesserely 3 weeks gone so its best to buy a few tests, do one now and if its neg then do another in a week. You know your own body better than anyone, especially better than a bloke they know nothing lol.


----------



## shelx

dont forget pregnancy symptoms can be very similair to period symptoms! y dont you just take a test? if u think you concieved 5 weeks ago would def show up positive if you are preg! just test? =s


----------



## helpmehateyou

He's just in denial.


----------



## Joyzerelly

What were you thinking of having unprotected sex with a new boyfriend at your age? For 7 months?! Sigh, there is no hope for the world or the children.


----------



## helpmehateyou

I wouldn't say that, There is hope she probably just thought she wouldn't get pregnant, that's what I thought? Plus I mean the heat of the moment doesn't help. :l


----------



## Joyzerelly

helpmehateyou said:


> I wouldn't say that, There is hope she probably just thought she wouldn't get pregnant, that's what I thought? Plus I mean the heat of the moment doesn't help. :l

7 months isn't the heat of the moment. Sex education is widely available in schools nowadays, we all know how babies are made. There is no excuse for not using some form of contraception. This sort of thing just screams immaturity IMO.


----------



## KrisKitten

while i dont agree with ur wording joyzerelly i kinda agree with ur point in that if ur not START using contracption hun!
coz eventually u WILL get pregnant and that is then another persons life ur responsible for. If u dont like the feel of condoms go on the pill...get the implant w/e just start using contraception!
Joy i dnt think theres ne need to have a go at her tho in regards to the 'no hope' comment, shes looking for support and advice not a telling off xxx


ps. im going with the advice route on my post lol! :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Joyzerelly if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all she is a younge girl looking for help and advice! And I would just like to add that some young people want babys young I my self am a teen and TTC and young people can make great parents. 

And to the girl that made the thread I would test as soon as possible just to lay your mind to rest also if you get a neg but you are still not convinced then get the doctor to do a blood test to get a deffinate pos/neg good luck!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Keep us updated! 
Like the other girls said, if you're not, start using _something_. Good luck!

And Joy, I understand you're just voicing your opinion, but try to bare in mind that this was posted in the _teen_ pregnancy forum. There are girls younger than 17 on here who are pregnant/have babies. They are great mums, try not to offend them. :thumbup:


----------



## KrisKitten

agreed - the at your age comment isnt rlly appropriate in this section x


----------



## nightkd

Yeah...jeez, she's only 2 years younger than me and we were TTC.

I got a positive test at 3 weeks 4 days pregnant, which was roughly 1 week and 4 days after we conceived, so a pregnancy test should be accurate now. Good luck!!

It is difficult when there's a chance that you could be pregnant and you find yourself wanting that positive, even though you know it's not really the best time...but you just need to do the test and find out for sure so you can start dealing with it, whatever the outcome. When I was 17 I found myself VERY broody, but my partner didn't want a baby at that point...I'm now married to a much more mature and supportive guy who I know will stick by me and we're pregnant with our first baby. :)

Just find out what's going on for sure, if you are pregnant then get some vitamins and health care sorted...if you aren't, definitely think about some contraception - although having a baby is a nice idea, there's no point being stressed with school/still living with parents etc, if you can wait until the situation is more suitable.

xx


----------



## Joyzerelly

I was broody from the age of 16 onwards, I resisted the urge for 12 years and I'm very glad I did. I'm now pregnant at 28, I earn a reliable income and have learned of lot from plenty of life experience. I have nothing against people who have babies young, accidents happen, but I do think that having unprotected sex with a brand new boyfriend is asking for trouble, babies need a secure environment to grow healthily, an environment which many teens can provide, because they are in loving relationships, or perhaps they haven't had a choice because their pregnancy was unplanned, but this girl has a choice and it really sounds as though she is being irresponsible. Just my opinion.


----------



## bubble1990

joy ur in the TEEN part if u have nothing good to say then dont say anything at all!!! its up to her if she wants to ttc or have a baby now go to the second tri where u belong and stop penalzing some one who has asked a question!!!!


----------



## kaylz

Everyone makes different choices in life, and we all learn by our mistakes. The young women on here could probably do without some of us oldies passing judgement. This is likely to be one of the few places they can come to be open, ask any questions and voice fears and anxieties without people looking down their noses. I made the same life choices as you Joy, in that I chose to wait until I was financially secure and in a stable relationship to have a child, but I wouldn't hasten to pass judgement on those who choose a different path in life...


----------



## mum2beagain

i totally agree with everyone joy had been a bit judgmental but i guesse thats her view, but maybe not needeed in the teen pregnancy section i planned my daughter i was 17 when i fell pregnant 18 when i had her and married her dad in 2008 at 19,
im now 19 weeks pregnant with our second baby and very happy and i may only be 21 but i am just as capable as anyone to bring up my children age should not be judged least of all in the teen pregnancy section IMO 

to the original poster hope all is well let us know the outcome of your tet hun hope u got/get the result your after xx


----------



## Althara

I belive bnb would consider having unprotected sex as TTC. Which as you all know, bnb does not support under 18s doing. I do wonder why the OP wasn't using protection if she didn't want to get pregnant... 

And I do think that Joy is perfectly justified in giving her opinion, especially as the forum's rules, mods and administrators will be backing her up ;) Under 18s should NOT be trying to concieve. Which means should not be having unprotected sex.

I understand you can get carried away girls, I really do xD But still, for 7 months straight is just irresponsible really.

Still hope the OP gets the result she wants.


----------



## mum2beagain

i understand the forum has to have rules to protect young teens but i dnt think u can say under 18s shud NOT be ttc as in many countries its not illegal such as england! the age for consent is 16 also the op did not say she was trying to concieve she may have been using pull out method like many young girls do


----------



## myasmumma

i agree with joy..not with the ahe part as i tried for my daughter after a mc at the age of 17 which i do not regret but, not using contraception at all and only being with him 7 months is just ridiculous in my opinion when we were together 7 months hell...even a year we were still getting to know each other


----------



## becca(L)will

i was exactly the same.. i thought i was pregnant and he didnt, although i didnt get my period when im usually really regular! so i took a test and it was possitive, and so were the next 3, but then i went to the doctor becuase i still hadnt got my period and he confirmed it.. 

you just _know_ when your pregnant.. i did even with 4 negative results 

go to your doctor and get it confirmed! 


 x


----------



## becca(L)will

'above'


_ahhhhh sorry i meant the next 3 were *negative*! lol_
sorryy, hehe


x


----------



## Mumiof2

Joyzerelly said:


> I was broody from the age of 16 onwards, I resisted the urge for 12 years and I'm very glad I did. I'm now pregnant at 28, I earn a reliable income and have learned of lot from plenty of life experience. I have nothing against people who have babies young, accidents happen, but I do think that having unprotected sex with a brand new boyfriend is asking for trouble, babies need a secure environment to grow healthily, an environment which many teens can provide, because they are in loving relationships, or perhaps they haven't had a choice because their pregnancy was unplanned, but this girl has a choice and it really sounds as though she is being irresponsible. Just my opinion.

I'm sorry joy but i really don't appriciate you being in the teen section calling the babies "accidents"! That has really got me angry :growlmad:

I am 25 and had my son when i was 19, although he was unplanned, i would definately not call him and "accident":growlmad:

I think if you can't come in this room and give advice, don't come in it at all!!!!


----------



## Joyzerelly

Mumiof2 said:


> Joyzerelly said:
> 
> 
> I was broody from the age of 16 onwards, I resisted the urge for 12 years and I'm very glad I did. I'm now pregnant at 28, I earn a reliable income and have learned of lot from plenty of life experience. I have nothing against people who have babies young, accidents happen, but I do think that having unprotected sex with a brand new boyfriend is asking for trouble, babies need a secure environment to grow healthily, an environment which many teens can provide, because they are in loving relationships, or perhaps they haven't had a choice because their pregnancy was unplanned, but this girl has a choice and it really sounds as though she is being irresponsible. Just my opinion.
> 
> I'm sorry joy but i really don't appriciate you being in the teen section calling the babies "accidents"! That has really got me angry :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 25 and had my son when i was 19, although he was unplanned, i would definately not call him and "accident":growlmad:
> 
> I think if you can't come in this room and give advice, don't come in it at all!!!!Click to expand...

I was not for a moment calling the babies 'accidents'. I was referring to the getting pregnant unplanned. I don't see how else I could have phrased that but I certainly didn't mean to cause offence.


----------



## annawrigley

Mumiof2 said:


> I'm sorry joy but i really don't appriciate you being in the teen section calling the babies "accidents"! That has really got me angry :growlmad:
> 
> I am 25 and had my son when i was 19, although he was unplanned, i would definately not call him and "accident":growlmad:
> 
> I think if you can't come in this room and give advice, don't come in it at all!!!!

yeah i was gonna pick up on that too. just cos we're teens doesnt mean our babies were accidents....

EDIT: just saw your reply joy. fair enough. i do see where you were coming from in your OP as well even though it would be a bit hypocritical of me to say i agree lol x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Althara said:


> I do wonder why the OP wasn't using protection if she didn't want to get pregnant...

Just my two cents: I was told I wouldn't be able to have children naturally. I'd need FT if I wanted to get pregnant. My FOB and I used condoms in the begining, for STD/STI protection, but after we'd been together a bit, and were comfortable with not using them, we did. BUT that was because we thought I couldn't get pregnant.

We weren't using them for 6 months, and then I fell pregnant.
I didn't _want_ to get pregnant this young, but I wouldn't change it for the world now.

So, it's not always black and white with this kind of stuff. KWIM?


----------



## ~RedLily~

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Althara said:
> 
> 
> I do wonder why the OP wasn't using protection if she didn't want to get pregnant...
> 
> Just my two cents: I was told I wouldn't be able to have children naturally. I'd need FT if I wanted to get pregnant. My FOB and I used condoms in the begining, for STD/STI protection, but after we'd been together a bit, and were comfortable with not using them, we did. BUT that was because we thought I couldn't get pregnant.
> 
> We weren't using them for 6 months, and then I fell pregnant.
> I didn't _want_ to get pregnant this young, but I wouldn't change it for the world now.
> 
> So, it's not always black and white with this kind of stuff. KWIM?Click to expand...

i was going to say the same thing...i know people who believe they can't have children, one person didn't have any reason to think this but just really strongly believed she wouldn't get pregnant.


----------



## nightkd

mum2beagain said:


> i understand the forum has to have rules to protect young teens but i dnt think u can say under 18s shud NOT be ttc as in many countries its not illegal such as england! the age for consent is 16 also the op did not say she was trying to concieve she may have been using pull out method like many young girls do

Unfortunately, although 16 is the age of consent, you're not considered an adult until 18...that's why the rule's in place. It's to stop parents stepping in and saying BnB was supporting their _child_ getting pregnant... Of course there are under 18s who do TTC, we just can't appear to support them on here.

I have to agree though, that not using protection, does not mean TTC. There are girls in WTT who do not use contraception, it's called NTNP... Though in this case, I don't think it's quite at that point...it's just a case of not using contraception full stop...which is not a great idea when you're not in the best position to support a baby, but if the OP is pregnant, then we're here to support her, not pass judgement on her!


----------



## ~RedLily~

hopefully the OP hasnt been put off posting here now if she is pregnant.


----------



## Althara

Kirsty90 said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althara said:
> 
> 
> I do wonder why the OP wasn't using protection if she didn't want to get pregnant...
> 
> Just my two cents: I was told I wouldn't be able to have children naturally. I'd need FT if I wanted to get pregnant. My FOB and I used condoms in the begining, for STD/STI protection, but after we'd been together a bit, and were comfortable with not using them, we did. BUT that was because we thought I couldn't get pregnant.
> 
> We weren't using them for 6 months, and then I fell pregnant.
> I didn't _want_ to get pregnant this young, but I wouldn't change it for the world now.
> 
> So, it's not always black and white with this kind of stuff. KWIM?Click to expand...
> 
> i was going to say the same thing...i know people who believe they can't have children, one person didn't have any reason to think this but just really strongly believed she wouldn't get pregnant.Click to expand...

Very true, ladies. I wasn't aware that teens could have fertility issues unless you've got an STI, in which case you'd obviously be using condoms anyway! I'm sorry that your doctor told you something that was wrong, but obviously you have your baby now! :D

However, people who believe that they won't get pregnant with no real reason are just a bit silly, impo. I think you should always get a suspected fertility issue checked before risking unprotected sex, but obviously I can't speak for everyone and sometimes beliefs can be pretty convincing :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

i agree that even if you simply believe you can't get pregnant for no reason you should use protection but i do know that she really believed it was impossible.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

This is the teen section. We come in here to get away from judgemental comments. So if you dont have anything nice or supportive to say dont say it at all

OP :hugs: Test sweetie and see how it goes
xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Althara said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althara said:
> 
> 
> I do wonder why the OP wasn't using protection if she didn't want to get pregnant...
> 
> Just my two cents: I was told I wouldn't be able to have children naturally. I'd need FT if I wanted to get pregnant. My FOB and I used condoms in the begining, for STD/STI protection, but after we'd been together a bit, and were comfortable with not using them, we did. BUT that was because we thought I couldn't get pregnant.
> 
> We weren't using them for 6 months, and then I fell pregnant.
> I didn't _want_ to get pregnant this young, but I wouldn't change it for the world now.
> 
> So, it's not always black and white with this kind of stuff. KWIM?Click to expand...
> 
> i was going to say the same thing...i know people who believe they can't have children, one person didn't have any reason to think this but just really strongly believed she wouldn't get pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> Very true, ladies. *I wasn't aware that teens could have fertility issues unless you've got an STI, in which case you'd obviously be using condoms anyway!* I'm sorry that your doctor told you something that was wrong, but obviously you have your baby now! :D
> 
> However, people who believe that they won't get pregnant with no real reason are just a bit silly, impo. I think you should always get a suspected fertility issue checked before risking unprotected sex, but obviously I can't speak for everyone and sometimes beliefs can be pretty convincing :)Click to expand...

Yeah, I think it's not as common for teens to be diagnosed with fertility issues because most of them aren't getting that kind of stuff checked out because they have no reason to suspect it. :shrug:


----------



## KrisKitten

tbh if ur not using protection and u dont want to get pregnant (thoughts of being infertile not inc.) ur a fool
i dont mean that disrespectfully but its true.
The scientific point of sex is to have a baby, so if u think u can do it without taking any precautions and it 'just wont happen' your deluded.
And just coz its legal to have sex doesnt mean pple should be TTC, its very very unlikely (tho i grant not impossible) to be under 18, in a long term stable relationship, financially secure, independant and wise enough to be in a perfect position to TTC. Fair enough if it is unplanned we make do with the circumstances presented and will be great mums, but to plan to bring ur child into circumstances that dont resemble what i described _i feel_ is irresponsible and not representative of good parenting from the off.
I think ull be hard pressed to find a lot of people in the UK that think under 18 TTC is a good idea, despite the law..xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

To the OP
hun let us know how it goes, i dont mean to be patronsising or w/e, iv given very good friends the same 'use contraception' talk and 'now is not the ideal time for a baby' so i dont think any less of u or nething...
i hope everythings ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Joyzerelly

KrisKitten said:


> tbh if ur not using protection and u dont want to get pregnant (thoughts of being infertile not inc.) ur a fool
> i dont mean that disrespectfully but its true.
> The scientific point of sex is to have a baby, so if u think u can do it without taking any precautions and it 'just wont happen' your deluded.
> And just coz its legal to have sex doesnt mean pple should be TTC, its very very unlikely (tho i grant not impossible) to be under 18, in a long term stable relationship, financially secure, independant and wise enough to be in a perfect position to TTC. Fair enough if it is unplanned we make do with the circumstances presented and will be great mums, but to plan to bring ur child into circumstances that dont resemble what i described _i feel_ is irresponsible and not representative of good parenting from the off.
> I think ull be hard pressed to find a lot of people in the UK that think under 18 TTC is a good idea, despite the law..xxx

I agree with everything you've said! 
(And I'd just like to say to everyone else, that I do support teens who are already pregnant and are here for helpful advice and support, and I don't pass judgement on them. However, I don't support teens who are trying to get pregnant and in what I see as less than ideal circumstances)


----------



## ~RedLily~

i think this thread has got a bit out of hand tbh and we should get back to the reason we're here. the OP was after advice and support and we need to remember that whatever the situation.


----------



## flutterbywing

Ultimately we can go round and round in circles, in this situation I do not think the OP was TTC, simply not using contraception. I am not in anyway saying that is sensible, but she came looking for advice, and support, and that should have been what she received, if you look back over the posts from the 100s of girls coming on here asking about if they are pregnant you will notice those of them that aren't using protection normally get told, in a much nicer way that here, that it's not sensible to have unprotected sex when not TTC. 

This is a teen pregnancy section and most of the babies here weren't planned ( I know not the case for all of them, 2 of mine were planned, one in my teens) it's not ideal, and these girls need support, especially when they first find out, it's scary and emotional, and thanks to some of the comments on this thread the OP may not be able to access that support here as she may not feel welcome.

I hope firstly that she isn't pregnant and will start to use contraception, and secondly that if she does find out she is pregnant that she will feel she can come back.

The girls on here may be young, but offer good advice on preventing pregnancy as well as supporting where neccessary, there is no reason the older ladies on here can't do that to, but I think they should respect that ultimately this section is here for support.


----------



## KrisKitten

I meant no disrespect to the OP at all, my post was only in response to the comment about the legal age for sex and TTC.
I rlly hope everything works out for her and i am always more than happy to help and talk to any1 who feels they need advice or supprt :flower: :) xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

In case you said that because of me, my comment was in no means directed at you Kris, just so you know, I agree with 99% of what's been said on this thread, just not the way all of it's been said!


----------



## KrisKitten

actually it was mum2beagains comment, not a personal attack lol just a difference of opinion :flower: xxx


----------



## mum2beagain

KrisKitten said:


> actually it was mum2beagains comment, not a personal attack lol just a difference of opinion :flower: xxx

no hun i totally agree with u that in many cases under 18s prob shudnt be thinking bout ttc i was just trying to make a point that as its not illegal many do ttc myself was one however i had been with my oh for 5 years and we were stable, living together and both working at the time i no longer do due to lo so for us time was right we are still together now with no2 on the way but i agree that ttc under 18 CAN be irresponsible depending on the circumstances just dnt think the op was actually ttc, just maybe naive hope all is well for the op and we havent all scared her off lol :flower:


----------



## Shireena__x

:hugs: to op hows everything going did you test?

no arguement intended but kris im not a fool :(
i didnt want a baby so young and i was having sex, albeit not all unprotected, iforgot to take the pill (more so it was making me sick) alot of other protection wouldnt work for me which is to long to explain, andwe used the ''withdrawal'' method a handful of times (ino that ''dont'' work etc) BUT saying all that i didnt fink ONCE that i was pregnant i was one of the oh it cant b me ones, i wasnt deluded, but i (hand up, head down) admittedly had sex with one partner with no protection from day one and was doing it for 1day b4 1year. and didnt fall pregnant once, so thats why i thought that iykwim? sorry im babelling im tierd :crazy:

eta: by from day one i meant from the first time we had sex till the last timewe had sex was the duration of a year, we didnt have sex 2 months after or 3 months before, sorry im over talking, so tierd(Time 4 my bed now!!!)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Hey OP--you still there? I hope it's all going well on your end of things....


----------



## AP

To the OP - any news?

I have to add from hindsight that at your age I was totally naive and having sex without protection. To start a new relationship and never use protection at all is a careless error, especially when you've only being going out for 7 months. I'm sure you know exactly what could happen without protection but you need to understand just *how *possible and easy it can be to pick up STI's and get pregnant.

I shake in horror when I think about how irresponsible I was back then. You've said you're not ready either, so please, if you aren't pregnant, sort out some contraception hun. I dont mean to sound horrible at all or cause offense, just wanna give you advice as you say you're not ready


----------



## KrisKitten

shireena lol i dont think u r a fool, ok maybe i worded badly - its a foolish thing to do?
I was sure it wouldnt happen to me (hence the not even realising i was lol) but i did use protection...mistakes happen tho xxx


----------



## triciaface

sorry about the huge delay in a reply girls lol lots has happend since then..

me & that boyfriend broke up about 5 months ago, alittle after our 2 year anni. the tests were negative , it was just all in my head. but now ive got a new worry lol ive been on the pill since right after my original post, and ive been with my current boyfriend for about 4 months. i took the last active pill out of the pack on monday so i expected my period (well, breakthru bleeding from the pill) by thursday or friday at the latest.. its sunday and NO SIGN OF BLEEDING! :wacko: so now im actually worried because that has never happend to me. about 3 weeks ago my nipples were very sore for about 2 weeks, and i feel like something is just there.. im still waiting for the bleeding, if nothing happens by tuesday im going to the doctor to get a test. oh i forgot to mention i did take 2 tests a few days ago but got a bfn both times. ill keep you updated!


----------



## emmylou92

The only way to know is to take a hpt!!!

Your not supposed to post in teen pregnancy unless you know for deffo your pregnant!

Hope you get the result your looking for.


----------



## Desi's_lost

^ shes knows and is testing...this thread is like 2 years old.


----------



## Shaunagh

Just to add, for years and years I've had sore boobs/nipples most months. That comes with female hormones, not only pregnancy ones. Xx


----------



## poonibby

there should be womens clinics that will do a pregnancy test for free.


----------



## Ayannaplus1

triciaface said:


> sorry about the huge delay in a reply girls lol lots has happend since then..
> 
> me & that boyfriend broke up about 5 months ago, alittle after our 2 year anni. the tests were negative , it was just all in my head. but now ive got a new worry lol ive been on the pill since right after my original post, and ive been with my current boyfriend for about 4 months. i took the last active pill out of the pack on monday so i expected my period (well, breakthru bleeding from the pill) by thursday or friday at the latest.. its sunday and NO SIGN OF BLEEDING! :wacko: so now im actually worried because that has never happend to me. about 3 weeks ago my nipples were very sore for about 2 weeks, and i feel like something is just there.. im still waiting for the bleeding, if nothing happens by tuesday im going to the doctor to get a test. oh i forgot to mention i did take 2 tests a few days ago but got a bfn both times. ill keep you updated!

Lol at your first sentence(considering it 2 years later) GL on your test!!!


----------



## Jen_xx

I feel like i just clicked into the twilight zone for some reason....


----------



## MarissaFaith

take a test now!! i found out a little bit over 4 weeks!! all you need is a tiny bit of the baby hormone in your body to get a positive!!! good luck :flower:


----------



## MarissaFaith

Well I feel a bit silly - this thread is like 2 years old!!! :dohh:


----------



## KatVM

This is a very old Post however she is needing to test again. Atleast that is what I got from her last post dated today. I advise you go out and buy a test and try. If your period is suppose to be here the only way to check is to test! If you want advice try tww would probably be a could place :) I hope you get the results you want and great job going onto the pill after worrying last time :) hope things turn out well!


----------



## Tiff

Closed as per BnB TOS:



> Teen pregnancy is for PREGNANCY ONLY and is not to be used by females who are wondering if they are pregnant, trying to conceive, waiting to try or for question such as "am I/could I be pregnant" "I want a baby" etc. These threads will be closed/removed with no notice and members account will be reviewed by admin.


----------

